# moffats longtailed fish and a stripey fish



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Decided on moffats this morning after reading about salti and ido's longtail missions.
Rocked up at 5.00ish thinking there would be a heep of yakkers keen on sashimi, but I was wrong. Got there to see Lazy and Paulo walking there yaks down to the beach checking out launching ideas. The swell was up but enough of a lull happening from time to time to negotiate the shorey. Got my yak sorted and then realised brought my camera with no water proof cover..bugger.
Was on the water by about 5.30ish and head off into the sunset with no dramas on the launch. Got out towards brays to witness countless amounts of birds in the distance, so paddled off chasing the gulls.
Got up close to some radical bust ups and tried to drag my hardbody past it all for nada, that's when I noticed Paulo very happily hooked up to a longtail in between all the goings on around him.
Shot a cast out with a z-man 3inch paddle tail in clear whitish colour, to get picked up straight away with a longie attached to it, man they go hard.. 45mins later managed to gaff this tuna after getting towed out to the shipping channel with big shipping containers not too far in the distance. It did not want to give up.
Headed closer in and met Paulo for the first time and he was saying he landed his fish.( was good to chat to you mate)
After about an hour or so of drifting, put a new pillie on a PULSATOR rig and went for one last chase of some birds diving in the distance, didn't get 20m away, when my reel with the PULSATOR rig went off to a huge screaming run and I grabbed my rod.. turns out it was a fish with striped flanks, a fish I've been trying to snag for some time now and a good one..
Anyway short time later had a 1.30 Spanish in the yak and a very happy man, I was surprised at the speed it took of and how quickly they run out of steam,

Awesome day out at Moffats hopefully this is a sign of good things to come. ;-) 
Wayno


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Wicked!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, what a morning. Seems like the fishing is pretty good up there this years for those that put in the hard yards. All makes for good reading.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Go hard Wayne, nice haul of fish there. Can't wait to get out there my self.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great stuff Wayne !!!

Two awesome fish. Glad to see the Pulsator producing!


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good work and nice fish


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome fish Wayne congrats m8. Might b worth eating a piece 12hrs b4 u go 2 town on the fillets, just in case it has cig.
I read the title and thought LT and a stripey aka spanish flag (reef fish) then wow holy mackeral when i saw the pic. Def could be a big dog, did u weigh it? Looks around 15kg or over.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

What a double act! Kicking myself that I couldn't get out there 

Joel


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow Wayne you are killing it! I was so close to.coming up this morning. Your family must think you are king right now.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Well done, looks like you have scored the Moffats quinella, maybe next week you might get the trifecta.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beats TV Wayne (we were just talking about that).

Ripper result mate! 

BTW, a cig test kit is available from some pharmacies)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Beats TV Wayne (we were just talking about that).
> 
> Ripper result mate!
> 
> BTW, a cig test kit is available from some pharmacies)


Apparently the kit only tests for 1 of the 4 strains.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome session Wayne!


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

very cool!!!


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Good to see you managed those fish - great work, that spaniard looks monstrous


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Is that spanish fatter amd rounder than most? What a freakin porker. And nice tuna too.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a days fishing alright! Those big Spanish go hard to start but not much staying power. And that's your first one!?
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome Wayne, I'll be around soon for dinner haha.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Either of those fish would have made it an excellent day but both, that's just plain greedy. 
Congrats.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yeah cheers gents. Felt super lucky, and to think I wasn't gonna bother with a mackerel rig, there was that much activity on the water, there had to be other predators lurking amongst it all.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cracking day out there wasnt it? Well done on the stripey Wayne. It was good to meet you out there and have a chat.

Finally back off the bench but restricted to paddle only, I dropped two on Saturday morning and was determined to return Sunday to exact my revenge. One the lure hooks didn't set and the second I had broken and brought to the surface in 10 minutes when I noticed a wind knot in the braid about 8" above the leader knot. I nursed the fish for another five minutes until the inevitable ping sound came. Still it was nice to hear my song playing after so long off the water. I trolled a variety of dead baits round all day without a touch.

Sat the fish fired up at the tide at 6:30 but were flighty and sounded quickly, both my strikes came later in the morning from drifted plastics when no surface activity had been apparent for two hours or more. Today they were going at sunup well before the 7:30 low and stayed long enough to get a cast into them. Mine went 105cm and 10.5kg. I noticed Wayne's fish was less than the metre mark and quite a bit smaller. We both took our fish from the same school, minutes apart.

I spent a bit of time trying to catch a micro mac tuna to bridle up. There were acres of them feeding on the white bait and no doubt many more toothy critters hanging around them.



indiedog said:


> That is indeed a good day at Moffats, you should be pleased. About the best mack I've seen from there.


Nice fish but I believe Joe still holds the HOF record. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20649&hilit=spanish+caloundra
This guy is probably second. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=37859&hilit=spanish+caloundra


----------



## martywe (Mar 13, 2014)

Geez Moffat is turning it on!! I had a 0 smorn but hoping the weekend turns it on.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

@ lazy-Nope didn't get to weigh it, but woulda called it round there I sposse.
Hey Paulo thanks for the other Spanish captures info round moffats, they were beasts. I noticed the 1.8 was caught same time of year, the other in October.


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Great catch Wayne! You must be stoked ;-)


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Keep that up & your going to need a bigger brag matt. 
Well done. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Cracker fish mate well done ,it sure was firing this weekend ,wahoo next


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> @ lazy-Nope didn't get to weigh it, but woulda called it round there I sposse.
> Hey Paulo thanks for the other Spanish captures info round moffats, they were beasts. I noticed the 1.8 was caught same time of year, the other in October.


Did u say a 1.8m spanish that's a @#$#% horse. :shock:

Your fish looks almost 140cm in the brag mat pic. Def 15kg+ = big dog. IMHO


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Cheers again guys for the good words, like I say still feel lucky as.

@-carnster- yup round that 1.8 -check out the thread that Paulo posted on this thread- caught same time of year in the same area. A serious Spanish.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> Cheers again guys for the good words, like I say still feel lucky as.
> 
> @-carnster- yup round that 1.8 -check out the thread that Paulo posted on this thread- caught same time of year in the same area. A serious Spanish.


'It says 1.6m and the other probably 1.5m+, but yeah still serious spanish. My boat pb spanish is 1.66m/32kg caught on a slug 4000 reel/20lb and no wire. Haven't been able to go even close to that on the yak, 1.4m/20kg is my yak pb spanish.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

QUAL.E.T!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Mate 1.6 is serious stuff specially with no wire. The pulsator rig I got him on was completely mangled. I wouldn't have stood a chance. 1.4 of the yak is a solid lump of fish. I still am surprised at how quick it run outa steam.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> Mate 1.4 is a serious mack specially with no wire. The pulsator rig I got him on was completely mangled. I wouldn't have stood a chance. Should of weighed it but.


 Nah the 1.4 m yak spanish was on wire but the 1.66m boat spanish was on 50lb mono trace-lucky.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yeah just saw that and corrected that post.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work Wayne, not a bad quinela at all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome double


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't suppose you'll be slumming @ scarby for a while, eh Wayne?

Truly great fish! Onyer, mate...

Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

That would be one of the best looking Spanish on here for a long time.
Almost as plump as Salti. :lol: 
Cheers
Paul


----------

